# Trainspotting 2



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Anyone else seen it? Thought it was a big let down.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm on holiday next week so probably going to go on Tuesday on the 2 for 1. Watched the original on DVD to set me up for it and forgot how good it was.

Had only heard good reviews for T2.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's very good, but not as good as the original. 

The scene between Renton and Begbie in the toilet was brilliant. 

The scene from the lodge/unionist meeting was absolutely comedy gold. The cinema was dying of laughter.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I liked that bit. I was sure they were going to get found out.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I really fancy this, will wait now till it's in HD on solar or putlocker. 


Gonz.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's on the TV tonight. 

21.30 on C4.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Loved this film nearly as good as the first. 


Gonz.


----------

